# Best gravel for a Nano tank



## Frederick (21 Jul 2012)

Hi all...  I am a very new newbie to a Nano tank. The one in question is a 25ltr. Now which type of gravel should I use and should I also  install a substrate as I intend to heavily plant the tank for Cherry shrimps etc.  I am one of the old school and have never used a substrate as I have heard that it must be replaced every year.
I would appreciate help and advice as to what gravel I shoulduse and also if neccessary what substrate. As a side issue what plants do the forum think I should use.
Help will be very much appreciated..... Frederick


----------



## darren636 (21 Jul 2012)

have a look at specific shrimp substrates. There are a few forum sponsors with all you need. Check out the sponsor section.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Jul 2012)

Ebi gold seems to be the favoured shrimp substrate at the moment.

http://www.freshwatershrimp.co.uk/categ ... category=8


----------



## darren636 (21 Jul 2012)

one thing about these shrimp substrates  is  that  they  help  buffer  the  water  ph  and  hardness  etc.  this  action  has  a  limit  and  after  a  while  this  buffering  action  is  exhausted,  hence  they  recommend  replacing  every  year  or  so....  sounds  like  a  faff  to  me.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Jul 2012)

i wouldnt worry if your just keeping cherries, i have no plans to change mine out.  The same can be said for most substrates but when you see the likes of tom barr using 5 year old amazonia, fire reds and  sss grade crs makes you wonder if its necessary.
Maybe the change in parameters as it exhausts is so slow and steady that its not an issue??


----------

